# Adressen über Dropdown in Textzeilen einfügen



## Vespucci (27. Dez 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in Sachen JavaScript.

Ich möchte mich aber trotzdem durchwuseln.
Ich möchte in eine PDF Datei mit dem Adobe Acrobat DC Programm ein Adressbereich einfügen.

Da es etwas mehr Adressen werden, über die Auswahl durch ein Dropdownfeld.
Unter diesem Dropdownfeld habe ich drei Textzeilen eingefügt die die Daten aus dem JavaScript übernehmen sollen.

In den Eigenschaften des Dropdownfeldes habe ich bei den Optionen als Element eine Kurzbezeichnung eingegeben und diesen Kurzbezeichnungen einen Exportwert von 1 bis xxx zugewiesen:

Karlsruhe 1
Straubing 2
Brandenburg 3

Über das Feld Format habe ich dann folgendes Script eingefügt:


```
if(this.getField("Adressat").value==1)
{
this.getField("Text1").value = " Karlsruhe"
this.getField("Text2").value = "Platzhalter"
this.getField("Text3").value = "Platzhalter"
}

If(this.getField("Adressat").value==2)
{
this.getField("Text1").value = "Straubing"
this.getField("Text2").value = "Postfach"
this.getField("Text3").value = "Straubing"
}

if(this.getField("Adressat").value==3)
{
this.getField("Text1").value = "Brandenburg"
this.getField("Text2").value = "Platzhalter"
this.getField("Text3").value = "Platzhalter"
}
```

Das Programm übernimmt nun bei der Auswahl, egal welchen DropDown Eintrags, immer nur den ersten Eintrag. Also immer nur Karlsruhe.

Was habe ich wohl falsch gemacht?

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Ves


----------

